# Snakes



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Boehr, this really isn't a law question, but maybe you can help me with some info. The story below is about the "Michigan" Rattler and how their numbers are in very bad shape. The story mentions that Oakland county is one of the last stongholds. My family has had lake/marsh property there since the 1940's. Since Oakland county has grown so much, the property is probably one of the last "one owner" lakes around there, because we own the lake, which is about 25 acres and all the property around it. The one thing that was always there was that little snake. I feel bad now, because when I was a kid, I used to kill everyone I saw. They'd be under our row boats, along the banks or in the garden. My Grandpa had a mason jar where we used to keep all the rattles. Now, of course, we know better, but that's just what we did back then. My question is, after you read the story, do you have any idea of how to contact the people doing the study? They might find more snakes there than anywhere. However, I don't want them to say "wow, we have to put an endangered species restriction on this property" and then loose value on the land. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for the snake, but that property is worth a bit of money. Please read the story and let me know what you think. Thanks. 






with...Booth Newspapers 


Michigan rattler not the killer snake some think it is 

Friday, April 6, 2001

By Jim DuFresne 
Booth News Service 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Of the 17 species of snakes that inhabit Michigan, none are more misunderstood, molested or maligned than the Eastern Massasauga rattlesnake.

But help is on the way for the little rattler.

Last year, brochures entitled "Living With the Eastern Massasauga Rattlesnake" appeared throughout the state in an effort by the Detroit Zoological Institute to educate the public about Michigan's only poisonous snake.

This month, Department of Natural Resources wildlife biologists will begin field surveys to determine the population and range of the rattlesnake.

"They're federal candidates for listing (as threatened or endangered)," said Lori Sargent of the DNR Wildlife Division. "The surveys are the first step in the process to see if they should be or not."

"There is no doubt that their numbers are declining and they're losing ground," said James Harding, a Michigan State University herpetologist and author of "Amphibians and Reptiles of the Great Lakes Region." 

"Michigan is now the only state in the range of the Eastern Massasauga that still has a viable population," Harding said. "In Indiana, Ohio and other states they've declined to the point where you can almost count the population of them on one hand."

Massasauga is a Chippewa word that means "great river mouth" and reflects the preferred habitat of the snake - wetlands, marshes and boggy lowlands.

Historically, the massasauga ranged throughout the Lower Peninsula and much of the Upper Peninsula. At one time Belle Isle in the Detroit River had such a large concentration of massasaugas it was known as "Snake Island."

Today, southeast Michigan, particularly Oakland County, is still the stronghold for the rattlesnake.

In 2000, there were five confirmed sightings of a massasauga in Independence Oaks County Park while naturalists in nearby Indian Springs Metropark usually encounter a half dozen or more annually.

"We think the massasauga is fairly abundant in Oakland County," Sargent said. "We get dozens of calls from people who have seen one in that area."

Elsewhere, the massasauga is struggling, Harding said, due to loss of habitat and the perception that the snake is a deadly rattler.

"Habitat loss is number one but direct destruction is also a problem," Harding said. "The snake is almost routinely destroyed in its habitat by hunters, hikers and other people (outdoors). If that continues, it's not going to be around too long."

Thus, the key to saving the Eastern Massasauga rattlesnake is to understand it. Here are the myths and the facts:

Myth: The massasauga is a large snake.

Fact: Although the state record Massasauga is 39.5 inches long, most adults range from 18 inches to 20 inches and newborns are only seven to 10 inches long.

Myth: It's easy to identify a massasauga.

Fact: More times than not, people kill harmless snakes thinking they are rattlesnakes.

"That happens lot," said Steve Horn of Indian Springs Metropark. "Last year, somebody killed an Eastern Milksnake and bought it in thinking it was a rattler."

The massasauga is typically grey, greyish-brown or brown in color, with rows of dark saddle-like blotches down the back.

The snake's most recognizable characteristics are a diamond-shaped head separated from a stout body by a narrow neck and, of course, the segmented horny rattles at the end of the tail.

Note that the Eastern Hognose snake, found throughout the Lower Peninsula, also has dark blotches, a triangular head and is similar in size.

"It's also easy to confuse a Northern watersnake for a massasauga," said Tim Nowicki, a naturalist for Oakland County Parks. "It lives in the same habitat and has very similar coloration."

Myth: If a massasauga is in the area, you'll hear it rattling.

Fact: People rarely hear the rattles.

The massasauga has small rattles that produce a high-pitch buzz, similar to a cicada.

"You have to be right on top of it to hear it," Harding said. "Plus, they don't have to rattle in order to bite."

Myth: If encountered, a massasauga will aggressively strike.

Fact: Massasauga rarely bite people.

In the 20-year history of Indian Springs Metropark, which is thought to have the largest concentrations of massasaugas in the state, there have been only two incidents of people getting bit by one.

"They don't go looking for people to bite," Harding said. "Most of the bites are preventable, they are the result of people playing with it, showing off or trying to kill it."

Myth: Massasaugas are extremely deadly.

Fact: There has never been a recorded death in Michigan by the bite of a rattlesnake.

"Their venom is just as potent as most other rattlesnakes but they're smaller so they don't inject as much," Harding said.

Myth: There is nothing you can do to help the massasauga.

Fact: There is.

Both the Detroit Zoological Institute brochure and the field surveys of the massasauga were made possible with grants from the DNR's Nongame Wildlife Fund.

Last year, the Nongame Wildlife Fund checkoff on state income tax forms was dropped. But beginning this month you can purchase a Critical Wildlife license plate at Secretary of State offices with most of the money going to the fund.



INSIDE
Outdoors

hunting
fishing
photo gallery
forum
outdoors home
living home


ADVERTISER 

» Boyne Country Sports









MARKETPLACE 

JobsAutosHomes
Coupons
Merchandise
E-stores
Yellow Pages



MUST CLICKS 

Community Connection 
TV Listings 
Local Sports Groups 
Web Guide 
Local Sports Links 



EMAIL UPDATES 
Free weekly Outdoors e-mail updates!
HTML
Text
Enter E-mail Address


More Newsletters 





Send this page to a friend


Copyright 2001 Michigan Live Inc.
Michigan Live is a Registered Trademark of Advance Internet, Inc. 




Michigan Live 


Pick An Edition 



Pick An Edition 

Ann Arbor 
Bay City 
Metro Detroit 
Flint 
Grand Rapids 
Jackson 
Kalamazoo 
Muskegon 
Saginaw 
State Edition 


Forums+Chat 



Forums+Chat 

ChatXtra 
Forums Home 
Sports Forums 
Technology News 


Local 



Local 

Local Home 
Community Connection 
HomeTown 
WebGuide 
Community Forums 
Michigan Chat 
Obituaries 
Tax Center 
Volunteer Exchange 
Weather 


News 



News 

News Home 
Across the State 
Advance Papers 
Campaign Cash 
Capital News 
Columns+Editorials 
Election 2000 
e-Power 
News Flash 
Obituaries 
Photo Galleries 
Strange News 
Weather 
Week at a Glance 
Web Flash 


Sports 



Sports 

Sports Home 
Across the State 
Broncos 
Chippewas 
Eagles 
Fighting Irish 
Forums and Chat 
Golf 
Lions 
Outdoors 
Pistons 
Red Wings 
Small Colleges 
Spartans 
Sports Chat Radio 
SportsFlash 
StadiumCam 
Tigers 
WDFN Sports Radio 
Wolverines 

Prep Sports 



Prep Sports 

High School Home 
Broadcasts 
Build a Team Page 
Forums 
Photo Galleries 


Cams/Radio/TV 



Cams/Radio/TV 

Cams/Radio/TV Home 
Acoustic Cafe 
Boyne SkiCam 
Preps Broadcasts 
Sports Chat Radio 
StadiumCam 
WNEM-5 
WDFN Sports Talk 


Entertainment 



Entertainment 

Entertainment Home 
Acoustic Cafe 
Arts & Events 
Books 
Calendar 
Food & Dining 
Fun & Games 
MLive Casino 
Movie Finder 
Movies 
Music 
Television 
Venues 
Horoscopes 
Wooden Nichols 


Business 



Business 

Business Home 
Across the State 
Auto News 
Business Direct 
Business Wire 
PRNewswire 
SEC Filings 
Stocks 
Web Flash 
Week at a Glance 


Travel+Living 



Travel+Living 

Living Home 
Travel Home 
Fishing 
Gift Guide 
Golf 
Health 
Home & Garden 
Horoscopes 
Hunting 
Maps 
Outdoors 
Real Estate 
Travel Destinations 
Travel Resources 
Waters Edge 
Weather 
Weddings 


Marketplace 



Marketplace 

Marketplace Home 
Daily Sales 
Coupons 
e-stores 
Gift Guide 
Shopper's Guide 
Tax Center 
Weddings 
Yellow Pages 


Find Jobs,Cars,
Homes + More! 



Find Jobs,Cars,
Homes + More! 

Classifieds Home 
Apartments 
Autos 
Careers 
Merchandise 
Real Estate


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Bob...I suspect your going to see that snake on the endangered / threatened species list regardless. I know the article specifically mentions Oakland County but there are other counties involved too. Allegan County also seems to provide reports on this Michigan rattler. A committee is just now being formed in order to attempt to obtain data on areas that we have where this snake is found. That's about all I know at the present time. Your local Wildlife or Fisheries Biologist might be able to give you addition information.


----------



## gglextt (Jul 13, 2005)

Few weeks ago I was out at the in laws and my nephew wanted to show us what he found so we go over and it was a Michigan Rattler. wasnt sure at first so I looked him up on DNR site. my mother in law went nuts. Have never seen them in our area before. Watervliet, Michigan.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i know another place in michigan were the snake is in good numbers. on camp grayling nat. guard training post. i spent 20 plus years on that property an saw at lest 8-10 of those snakes. an all were let live to crawl away.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

time to sell Bob :yikes: shhhhhhhh - let the new owner find out about the snakes - and delete this thread LOL 

ferg....

just trying to help .....


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Don't know much about snakes. BUT YOU WIN THE AWARD! For the longest single post ever. O MY GOD THAT WAS LONG! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

That word is like Mississippi...how many ss's...LOL

Bob, you might try phoning or emailing either Ray Rustem or Pat Lederle of the Michigan Non-Game Heritage Program (you can reach them through the Wildlife Division-517-373-1263)...either one of them can point you in the right direction on your property, or to the right person to talk to about the rattlers. 

I don't think you have much to worry about when it comes to an endangered species on your property-the MI DNR is averse to shutting off any property to hunting and fishing because of the presence of an endangered species (that's the feds who shut off large expanses of lands because of things like Kirtland's Warblers), and to the best of my knowledge, the Massie is only threatened, not endangered. 

I'm fairly certain there's a lot more around than they thought-we have them up here, for instance, they are fairly common in all the marshy areas, they've just never done a comprehensive population survey on them before. I've seen quite a few over the years, and believe me, I wasn't looking for them.


----------

